# Advise regards work carried out *help*



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds to me like you hired an imposter and are now the victim of a scam. I would suggest seeking legal council if I were you.


----------



## scottishhouseowner (5 mo ago)

flyboy said:


> Sounds to me like you hired an imposter and are now the victim of a scam. I would suggest seeking legal council if I were you.


the company we hired is a small/med business and legit just a terrible job

they have provided certificates for all the work but the main issue is the cabling in the brick work or sitting on brick work partially exposed in the plaster

online its hard to find out for sure if the cables RCD protected does it need to be x depth in wall or in theory can it sit on the wall / be exposed out from the wall?

these issues are around the kitchen area where wet wall will be on top and units etc so our issue is, is it just a poor job or is it unsafe?


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

Questions.
Electrical permits?
AHJ inspections?
Why go with one bid.

Should there not be a inspection report but the local AHJ

Anyway IBTL


----------



## scottishhouseowner (5 mo ago)

CAUSA said:


> Questions.
> Electrical permits?
> AHJ inspections?
> Why go with one bid.
> ...


im not that clued up on electrical work to be honest

in the uk i believe all we need is a domestic electrical installation certificate for the work, we have this from them signed off by a qualified installer and reviewed and signed off by a qualified supervisor NIC EIC Approved contractor

the main issue other than overall poor work is the cables/depth or lack of. In the certificate (defualt sheet)

8.15 provisons of additonal protection by RCD
C) For cables concealed in walls/partitions at depths of less than 50mm

does that mean its okay to run a RCD protected cable on the surface basically of the wall?


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

scottishhouseowner said:


> im not that clued up on electrical work to be honest
> 
> in the uk i believe all we need is a domestic electrical installation certificate for the work, we have this from them signed off by a qualified installer and reviewed and signed off by a qualified supervisor NIC EIC Approved contractor
> 
> ...


You are on the wrong form.
This site is for pro electric workers.

A moderator Will give you a link to the DYI

the local AHJ Will give you the answer to your questions. The BS 7671 is a good reference.


----------



## scottishhouseowner (5 mo ago)

CAUSA said:


> You are on the wrong form.
> This site is for pro electric workers.
> 
> A moderator Will give you a link to the DYI
> ...


thank you for the reply sorry didnt know i had posted in the wrong forum

AHJ?

All i really wanted to know was RCD protected cables is there a minimum depth they need to be in walls or can they be on / near surface  hard to get a clear answer anywhere


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

This is a North American based forum. Very few people on here would even know the answer to your question about RCD's as we don't use them over here. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## scottishhouseowner (5 mo ago)

Forge Boyz said:


> This is a North American based forum. Very few people on here would even know the answer to your question about RCD's as we don't use them over here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


 just seen UK Electrical forum, sorry


----------



## scottishhouseowner (5 mo ago)

Forge Boyz said:


> This is a North American based forum. Very few people on here would even know the answer to your question about RCD's as we don't use them over here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


just curious why do you not use RCD?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

RCD is a European device not in the US or Canada. It is related to out Gfci but the fact is we don't know UK rules.

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

